# First Fursona



## Teenith (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello! I'm really new to the fandom. Really, really new. I just finished up my first 'fursona' and would appreciate any feedback of any sort. Now, I'm new so I don't know a whole lot and I used a 'free to use lineart' for this fursona. Is that acceptable? I want to move on to drawing on my own but this is my first draft so as I said any feedback would be highly appreciated. (Keep in mind this is a first draft xD  Thanks).


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 3, 2016)

Bats are of my favorite species ^_^
My only personal comment would be for his tail to be like that of a mouse ; I like long tails like that more~


----------



## Teenith (Jun 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Bats are of my favorite species ^_^
> My only personal comment would be for his tail to be like that of a mouse ; I like long tails like that more~



Thanks! I really appreciate the comment! That does seem like a good idea, I'll have to play around with it.


----------



## Lightning96321 (Jun 4, 2016)

So, first off, welcome to the fandom! So, for starters you can actualy draw, or atleast use refs. To make something.  But what i recommend is that as long as you think its perfect, then its perfect.


----------



## Teenith (Jun 4, 2016)

Lightning96321 said:


> So, first off, welcome to the fandom! So, for starters you can actualy draw, or atleast use refs. To make something.  But what i recommend is that as long as you think its perfect, then its perfect.



Thank you very much! All that information is super helpful!


----------



## Storok (Jun 4, 2016)

Does it have just one wing or does it have 2


----------



## x-zombii (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the fandom. I like your design a lot bats aren't a very common species, personally I would have used a lighter shade of green or a neon green to contrast with the black, but that is completely up to you.


----------



## Teenith (Jun 5, 2016)

Storok said:


> Does it have just one wing or does it have 2



Two. There's just not enough room on the page for both, haha.


----------



## Teenith (Jun 5, 2016)

x-zombii said:


> Hello and welcome to the fandom. I like your design a lot bats aren't a very common species, personally I would have used a lighter shade of green or a neon green to contrast with the black, but that is completely up to you.



Thanks! I'm going through with a couple changes on it right now. Thank you!


----------



## raiynekyu (Jun 5, 2016)

I really like the colors, they'll be great to draw around Halloween  And yes, if it is specifically labeled as free-to-use, you can use it. However, some artists (not all) require you to credit them, so make sure you abide by those rules. Welcome to the fandom!


----------



## Teenith (Jun 5, 2016)

raiynekyu said:


> I really like the colors, they'll be great to draw around Halloween  And yes, if it is specifically labeled as free-to-use, you can use it. However, some artists (not all) require you to credit them, so make sure you abide by those rules. Welcome to the fandom!



Thanks! All that information is super helpful, thank you! Thanks for the welcome too!


----------



## Subtlesassafras (Jun 6, 2016)

If you ever want someone to draw your bat, I would totally do it!


----------



## aluminumnati (Jun 6, 2016)

I love the colors. Bats are my second favorite, right behind mice.


----------



## Coffee Lion (Jun 8, 2016)

Cute 'sona, man! Don't see bats all that often. c:


----------



## Steriiyo (Jun 10, 2016)

I love your fursona, I also love the species you chose!


----------

